

First female engineer on the cover of WIRED this month - ptorrone
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/03/make-pioneer-limor-ladyada-fried-on-wired-cover.html

======
daimyoyo
I'm not sure whether to celebrate the fact wired finally has a woman on the
cover who belongs there(no. Sarah Silverman didn't belong. She's a great
comedian, but she has no place being on the cover of a tech magazine) or
complain that it took this long for it to happen.

------
forza
I would imagine someone at wired took notice of this:
<http://tech.cindyroyal.net/?p=790>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1892300>

------
drallison
It is about time.

